# Durban Poison help?



## magoebel (Dec 11, 2021)

Strain Durban Poison. Day 38 of flower. No sugar. Not sticky and barely any smell. Any advice on how to fix this. I was thinking of adding molasses to the next watering. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

Plant looks good.  Why don't you tell us about what you are currently doing before we start giving advice.  I use unsulfured molasses as well


----------



## magoebel (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Plant looks good.  Why don't you tell us about what you are currently doing before we start giving advice.  I use unsulfured molasses as well



Thank you and thanks for asking. I started with this plant as a clone from a dispensary. I planted in a 5 gallon pot using FoxFarm Ocean Forest on 10/11/21. At first I over watered, but corrected and it’s been growing beautifully. After about 3 weeks, I gave it  5 tbsp Dr Earth veg and 5 tbsp Dr Earth Flower Girl. Switched to flowering that day 11/2/21. A couple of days ago I gave it 4 tbsp of Dr Earth Flower Girl only. I water when plant is dry or feels light. The plant sits in between 2 other strains but it’s directly under the 200w SF-2000. Temps range from 72-78F. That’s about everything I know. .


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

So, is this a feeding regiment one you are following or are you winging it? BTW many plants don't really get dank that soon.  Durbin does put off that distinct smell early in flower as I remember.


----------



## magoebel (Dec 11, 2021)

To be honest, I’ve been winging it. Recently, I found a feeding schedule online that I will follow next time. As I said earlier, I switched to flower on 11/2 and now I’m halfway. I have Grapestomper growing right next to it and it’s sticky and smelly.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2021)

Ahhhhhh, the cal/mag man is here.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Ahhhhhh, the cal/mag man is here.



its true....

follow me for more electrical advice too


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2021)

^^^^^I hope you have a fire department in that one horse town


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^^I hope you have a fire department in that one horse town



the Coffee Shoppe girls are also on the volunteer fire brigade


----------



## giggy (Dec 12, 2021)

i believe yall jumped off the track on this one.


----------



## giggy (Dec 12, 2021)

i'm seeing this on another as well. lol
it's always cal-mag.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

magoebel said:


> To be honest, I’ve been winging it. Recently, I found a feeding schedule online that I will follow next time. As I said earlier, I switched to flower on 11/2 and now I’m halfway. I have Grapestomper growing right next to it and it’s sticky and smelly.



don’t worry , some girls are late to the party

the snow leopard that we grow does the same thing

when the other girls are in full bloom and stinking up,the place , the leopard just sits there with small buds just taking their time , 1/3 of the size of the others

but boy howdy , the next 21-30 days they make a transformation that is magical and n the end , harvest , the snow leopard is one of the best producers , in the 3-5 lbs a plant category 

it will be interesting to see how this one blows up the next 30 days


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2021)

I cleaned it up guys. Back to the threads subject.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

we grew DP for about 3 years , this was around 13 yrs ago

the aromas were off the chart , licorice , anise , spicy , peppery

very motivational herb!

please let us know the  fragrance when she gets closer to harvest


----------



## Africanna (Dec 12, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Strain Durban Poison. Day 38 of flower. No sugar. Not sticky and barely any smell. Any advice on how to fix this. I was thinking of adding molasses to the next watering. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


I grow quite a lot of DP but admittedly it's always outdoors.  I had it once only that they gave off very little smell until close to harvest.

Have you tried pinching/fingering a bud and checking for smell?  Should be some earthy spicy citrus notes


----------



## magoebel (Dec 12, 2021)

Africanna said:


> I grow quite a lot of DP but admittedly it's always outdoors.  I had it once only that they gave off very little smell until close to harvest.
> 
> Have you tried pinching/fingering a bud and checking for smell?  Should be some earthy spicy citrus notes


Yeah but doesn’t smell like much. I’m looking forward to seeing what the cal-mag will do


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2021)

Ya have to drink it. CalMag tea.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Ya have to drink it. CalMag tea.



thread drift!...


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2021)

drift, it's off the freakin tracks...nice work big...


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2021)

Hopper is right.....banter is part of us but a new member might end up drinking a quart of cal/mag.  So we know the difference....time and place


----------



## magoebel (Dec 14, 2021)

Cal-Mag came today. I administered the first dose. Fingers crossed. Can’t wait to see the improvements.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Cal-Mag came today. I administered the first dose. Fingers crossed. Can’t wait to see the improvements.


----------



## Africanna (Dec 14, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Cal-Mag came today. I administered the first dose. Fingers crossed. Can’t wait to see the improvements.


How do you feel after that first dose?


----------



## magoebel (Dec 14, 2021)

I feel great. I won’t know about how the ladies feel until after 5pm when the lights come back on


----------

